# Old school film cameras



## gumball513 (Feb 13, 2010)

Hey guys!

Im looking to pick up an old film video camera. I dont know much about them. I know i want film, i think 16mm so any advice and suggestions would be well appreciated!


----------



## matfoster (Feb 13, 2010)

do you want a video camera, or a motion picture camera, like this? (maybe not a Bolex but something similar)
File:BolexH16.jpg - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## gumball513 (Feb 13, 2010)

Motion Picture Camera


----------



## matfoster (Feb 13, 2010)

thanks. i thought it was worth clarifying. i have no hands-on experience of using 16mm. i read on wikipedia - they give a list of makes which may suit a student/hobbyist/lower-budget documentary. i have owned a few super 8s in the past just messing around. they seemed to have faded away from the charity stores and 'garage sales' these days. still see splicers and bits and pieces turning up though. hopefully someone can give some quality info..


----------



## Proteus617 (Feb 14, 2010)

Before you lay out cash for a camera, check out the cost of 16mm stock and processing.  It's always been enough to scare me away.


----------



## compur (Feb 14, 2010)

I recommend a super 8 camera for starting out.  They are plentiful and super 
8 film & processing are fairly easy to find.  Canon super 8 cameras are popular 
with students, there are many models available and at all price levels. 

You can get an idea of what's available in cameras here:
Super 8 Camera Shop

Prices are usually lower on eBay but be sure the camera is working properly
before buying from private parties.

One place to find film and processing is here:
Super 8 film, super 8 HD scanning, super 8 cameras, super 8 processing


----------

